# Varietal meads



## nursebee (Sep 29, 2003)

I am looking to make some GREAT varietal meads. What tastes great to you and what has done well with comps?


----------



## Gregory_Naff (Jun 28, 2005)

My favorite is "Fireweed" honey. Very light and delicate. Same with "Cat's Claw" and "Star Thistle". These are very light honeys. The Fireweed and star thistle are almost clear. I did my fireweed as a sweet mead and my star thistle as a semi-dry, sparkling. Both have exceeded 40 points in various competitions. My cat's claw should be ready for competition in the spring; it'll be two years old.


----------



## Aspera (Aug 1, 2005)

Orange blossom honey makes a very fine sack mead.


----------



## nursebee (Sep 29, 2003)

I bottled my OB today. Of the 3 I bottled this week, it was the most drinkable.


----------

